# Vest or T-shirt man?



## davegmb (May 17, 2010)

Looking round the gym today and there's plenty of vests on display. My question is are you a vest or t-shirt man, im a t-shirt man myself and im sure i always will be. In fact i think id rather go 'top off' before i pulled on a vest lol???????


----------



## readyformore (May 17, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by vest?


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2010)

readyformore said:


> What exactly do you mean by vest?



I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2010)

readyformore said:


> What exactly do you mean by vest?


 
Youve got me on that one, do they call vests something different in america. You know looks like a t-shirt but with no arms and usually that small that i dont even see the point in wearing it in the first place, might just be me being vest prejudice though, who knows!!!!
Dont buy the arguement it gives you more freedom to do your excersises, just wear a baggy t-shirt.

P.S. id possibly except it if you live somewhere really hot, but if youve ever been the north of england, you would know thats not something you ever need to worry about.


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2010)

ive done some research for my american friends and found out you call it an undershirt i think!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nova1970sb (May 17, 2010)

known in the usa as a tank top, yeah i prefer a t shirt as well. a tank top is what the fat kid in my sig is wearing, are we on the same page?


----------



## Hoglander (May 17, 2010)

It's fucking called a "wife beater" if you have a fat gut and it's tight. "Tank top" if you don't show a fat gut.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2010)

T-shirt for sure.  I thought you meant an actual vest as we know them here in the USA.  I was thinking that musts look pretty damn fagotty if guys were wearing them to the gym. LOL  But, even those spandex looking gym vests look pretty friggin gay IMO.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2010)

lol that notBig from Liverpool means a 'singlet'


----------



## Merkaba (May 17, 2010)

Tank


----------



## readyformore (May 17, 2010)

I love to be able to see my muscles functioning. It's a lot easier to work out with and LOTS of people do it at my gym. I mean some people do that so they can show off their muscles but I make sure to go no earlier than midnight when there's no one hardly there lol I can't stand staying in a t-shirt only...


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2010)

Wife beater.

Yeah, i have a gut.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> known in the usa as a tank top, yeah i prefer a t shirt as well. a tank top is what the fat kid in my sig is wearing, are we on the same page?


 
Yeah we are on the same page, was nearly lost in translation though lol. When i see them in the gym, just reminds me of Kurt Russel in 'Big trouble in little China'..........although it was good film haha, yes i have sh*t taste in films lol.


----------



## Flathead (May 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> T-shirt for sure. I thought you meant an actual vest as we know them here in the USA. I was thinking that musts look pretty damn fagotty if guys were wearing them to the gym. LOL But, even those spandex looking gym vests look pretty friggin gay IMO.


 

LMFAO, Agreed!!!!!!!!!!

I actually wear, cut off sleeve t-shirts


----------



## t3knix (May 18, 2010)

I stick to t-shirts and the fake under armour loose t-shirts. I have worn a "vest" to the gym before though...I ran out of t-shirts


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 18, 2010)

Old black t-shirts here.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 18, 2010)




----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 18, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> It's fucking called a "wife beater" if you have a fat gut and it's tight. "Tank top" if you don't show a fat gut.


 
Interesting way of putting it.  I always thought a wife beater was your typical very thin white undershirt tank only intended to be worn under dress shirts, so if someone were to wear it as an outside shirt I would call it wife beater.  Tank tops I thought were designed to be worn as outer-wear


----------



## cheappinz (May 18, 2010)

I like razorback tanks...If you've got the chest and arms, it looks great.  wife beaters are kind of rough looking.. tees always look nice.


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


>


 
So thats a 'Vest' in America? weird how we have different names for things, that would be a waist coat in England, although its not usually worn like that haha, normally with a shirt, tie and jacket


----------



## T_man (May 19, 2010)

For when it gets hot:


----------



## Flathead (May 19, 2010)

I just through up, a little bit


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 19, 2010)

readyformore said:


> I love to be able to see my muscles functioning. It's a lot easier to work out with and LOTS of people do it at my gym. I mean some people do that so they can show off their muscles but I make sure to go no earlier than midnight when there's no one hardly there lol I can't stand staying in a t-shirt only...


When its cold I wear a t-shirt but once I start getting too hot I wear the wife beater.  Plus like you said I can see what my muscles are doing. The wife beater I wear is different than the one in novas avatar pic. lol
This is similar to what I wear but mine is never tucked in. But I have grey and black.  And I dont have adamantium. lol


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2010)

T_man said:


> For when it gets hot:


 Haha the 'MANKINI',  borat style lol


----------



## Kathybird (May 19, 2010)

I am, for some reason, curious to see the back of that pink thing.

I seem to see more guys actually putting more clothes on than a tee in the gym.  There are guys in tees and wife beaters, but a higher percentage has on sweat jackets or long sleeve shirts.  It's not cold in there.  Does it have anything to do with keeping the muscles warm maybe?


----------



## Phineas (May 19, 2010)

I can't believe how long this thread has gotten...


----------



## readyformore (May 19, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> When its cold I wear a t-shirt but once I start getting too hot I wear the wife beater.  Plus like you said I can see what my muscles are doing. The wife beater I wear is different than the one in novas avatar pic. lol
> This is similar to what I wear but mine is never tucked in. But I have grey and black.  And I dont have adamantium. lol



hah that's how i wear them but ehh I wear em' cold or hot considering lowest it will get here in the winter is maybe 40-50 haha I wear either black or white but mainly black haha


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I can't believe how long this thread has gotten...


 
Listen Phineas youve gotta pick a side, your either with us (t-shirt) or against us (tank or whatever you call it), you decide!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougie d (May 19, 2010)

this is a wife beater


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2010)

dougie d said:


> this is a wife beater


 
Lol hahahha just checked this link out, good call, you can add Chris Brown to that too cant you haha


----------



## sithmoney (May 19, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> It's fucking called a "wife beater" if you have a fat gut and it's tight. "Tank top" if you don't show a fat gut.



Close...except we always called it a "tank top" for women.. and "muscle shirt" for men

I used to wear a wife beater for years...but now I wear a muscle shirt


----------



## sithmoney (May 19, 2010)

NO NO NO on the vest...unless you're an ass pumper



lololololololol


----------



## T_man (May 19, 2010)

I wear a jacket unless I'm doing squats. I like to sweat when I work out.


----------

